# Flamingo No Motor Zone



## iMacattack

Chevy? That's a Dodge.  ;D

I believe I saw you pull up to the ramp. Sweet Gheenoe. I was wondering who was crazy enough to head out in that wind. I was in the white Egret. 

Looks like you and your son did great! Nice work. 

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## shallowfish

I saw your truck from afar and could've sworn it was a Chevy. Thanks for the comments on the Gheenoe. It ran through the chop like a champ. That 9 mile run was a little hairy but worth it. I'll look for you next time I'm down and we can talk microskiffs for a while.


----------



## iMacattack

Sounds like a plan. 

Cheers


----------



## oldschool

Fat reds in the backcountry right now


----------



## pescador72

Awesome fish, looks like you guys had a blast. Also like the Calcutta visor...wonder where I have seen that before! ;D


----------



## paint it black

What do you do to fish a NMZ? And how far is it. I'm assuming 9 miles is a long paddle away. lol Unless you take the motor off and fish like that? I've read that one can't even have a motor trimmed all the way up in the NMZ that it literally means you can't have a motor hung on the transom. I don't know though. So don't poke fun at me if I'm wrong. I'm just wondering.


----------



## shallowfish

str8outha9c ,

Sorry for the delay in my response. There are a few areas designated as NMZ's in Flamingo. The area I predominantly fish is the Bear Lake Trail. You can access it when the Bear Lake Trail is open just after the bridge on the way into Flamingo (this is only accessible by paddle craft), or through a couple of entries in East Cape channel and Lake Ingraham. If you motor to East Cape, which is about 9 miles from the marina, you have to remove your outboard and trolling motors before you cross into the NMZ and paddle/pole the rest of the way. It's well worth it, as you often don't see any other boaters back there and the fishing is usually hot.


----------



## lemaymiami

One other alternative is to strap a canoe or little Gnu to a large skiff and make the long run to the entrance off of East Cape Canal or the entrance about halfway up Lake Ingraham... If you ever see a bonefish skiff with a paddle craft strapped on top, that's where they're going....


----------



## iMacattack

That sounds like a fun trip.


----------



## Fuzzy_Bruce

> One other alternative is to strap a canoe or little Gnu to a large skiff and make the long run to the entrance off of East Cape Canal or the entrance about halfway up Lake Ingraham... If you ever see a bonefish skiff with a paddle craft strapped on top, that's where they're going....


I'd be afraid to leave myboat in the East Cape canal and not be able to see it while paddling or poling the area.

My campsite got robbed of beer and food there before.


----------



## tom_in_orl

[smiley=rant.gif]


Another example of where the park service should be doing some enforcement. Put some stuff at a camp site or a boat next to a NMZ with a couple of game tracker cameras. Then bust em and publish it in the local news. A couple news articles like that and it won't happen again for a long time.


----------



## lemaymiami

There's been an occasional problem around Flamingo in recent years, mostly thefts of opportunity. I've never heard of anyone's skiff being bothered at the NMZ entrances, but I imagine you wouldn't want to leave any high dollar items on the big skiff while you were up inside. I'd take just what's needed on the little skiff....

By the way, the two legged bandits seem to operate out of vehicles not boats.  

There has been one other development at Flamingo the last two years. Smugglers have dropped a few loads of folks from Cuba on the beaches just north of Cape Sable... The ones I've seen once authorities brought them to Flamingo looked pretty ragged. That's not a trip I'd like to make.


----------

